# Sex Addict - define?



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

I get accused of being a sex addict because I want it more than maybe (MAYBE) once a month.

So....my definition of a sex addict is;

_'Someone who wants sex more than you do'._

What do other people think? 

Replies on a postcard! :smthumbup:


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

A sex addict is an Irishman who prefers a head in bed over a head of beer!


----------



## jezza (Jan 12, 2011)

Das a cracker!!


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

it includes compulsive, risky, unacceptible behavior. Repeated behavior that may be illegal and/or damages health, career, relationships, self respect and is generally detrimental, sometimes dangerous.

Nothing to do with having a high sex drive or simply being (for example) a cheater.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

*Sex Addict: An excuse many people use to cheat or partake in other behaviours that their partner may not be OK with.*


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

All of the above and more.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

When all you can do is eat, sleep and drink sex, your mind feels like it has been hi-jacked and suddenly you start to feel everything else in life is BORING, you have no zest or passion for your previous hobbies, it may interfere with your work, how you interact with others.........but anything sex related, porn, flirting, touching, well that will light you right up ! 

And you are always waiting for your next "fix".

I recall watching Dr Drews Sex Addiction Program on VH1 awhile back...one was a porn star who had no emotion at all with sex, she explained she felt NOTHING, she hated herself for this, she quit the business (Penny Flame)-hoping to get emotion back with sex.... another man had excessive masterbation to the point of making himself raw, another could not remain faithful despite a caring loving relationship, another was a Rock star who probably slept with 2,000 women in the last 10 yrs, again, no emotion for anyone, it ruined him, these people felt HOLLOW inside, they hated themselves. 

This is what I got from watching that program anyway.


----------



## Sawney Beane (May 1, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> it includes compulsive, risky, unacceptible behavior. Repeated behavior that may be illegal and/or damages health, career, relationships, self respect and is generally detrimental, sometimes dangerous.
> 
> Nothing to do with having a high sex drive or simply being (for example) a cheater.


I would say that to a first estimate, the above probably fits the bill.

It's also convenient label (like "frigid") to use to make a judgemental assessment of a partner and make one partner feel better about themselves to the detriment of the other.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

The definition of any addictive behavior is that compulsive or involuntary series of repeated actions or behaviors which in the long run cause extreme harm to you and the people around you and which the person cannot or will not stop even while that harm is occurring.


----------

